# Suwannee River fishing



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Anybody here ever fished the suwannee river around Fanning Springs or Old Town Florida? Any good for bluegill? I'm retired now and want to expand my horizons on bluegill fishing. I've fished Escambia, Tensaw all my life. Gonna try Talquin and Suwannee next I think.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Try and make a trip to Lake Marian in Kenansville, Osceola County around the full moon in May or June.
BIG Shellcracker and Blugill.
Another great spot is Lake Panasoffkee when they are bedding.
(mayflies and earthworms)


----------



## saltysweet (May 2, 2013)

I grew up fishing the Suwannee depends on what time of year you are going the main river is excellent during the spring and summer for shellcrackers and red bellies with a simple beetle spin or casting live crickets.The best bluegill is in the town of suwannee a great fishing town with a maze of canals and a lot of docks typical bluegill techniques work well there with summertime being best.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

If you make it that far, you might want to try fishing the St. Johns River. I used to live near Palatka and had a hole where I could load up on catfish. 

I didn't bream fish too much, but one spring day my wife and I went out and caught a lot of pretty ones fishing along the creek that runs from St. Johns to Crescent Lake.

I will be happy to point you to my catfish hole, it is easy to find.


----------



## doc holliday (Oct 25, 2013)

Suwannee is tough for bass I know that, but I'm not sure about bream. Seems the folks we talked to when there didn't think too highly of it.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

doc holliday said:


> Suwannee is tough for bass I know that, but I'm not sure about bream. Seems the folks we talked to when there didn't think too highly of it.


Some years back I spent time in the Suwannee diving for fossils and sharks teeth. I saw more sturgeon than anything else. I'm sure there were bream and bass in it, but I didn't see many compared to the other rivers that I dove.

I don't recall ever seeing anyone fish the Suwannee. Most of the people I saw were boating or swimming.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> If you make it that far, you might want to try fishing the St. Johns River. I used to live near Palatka and had a hole where I could load up on catfish.
> 
> I didn't bream fish too much, but one spring day my wife and I went out and caught a lot of pretty ones fishing along the creek that runs from St. Johns to Crescent Lake.
> 
> I will be happy to point you to my catfish hole, it is easy to find.


Fish it often. Huge Bass and Bream. At Palatka area. Can't think of the name of that lake you "lock" up to but great fishing.


----------

